# Mitfahrer gesucht: Touren und Bikeparks in der Nähe von Regensburg



## M4xxis (24. April 2019)

Hey Leute, 
Ich fahr seit 1-2 Jahren Mountainbike und suche Anschluß an gemeinsame Feierabend-/ Wochenendtouren oder Bikeparkbesuche. 
Ich selbst bin 28, komme aus Regensburg, fahre ein Canyon Strive und ärger mich, dass ich den Sport so spät erst für mich entdeckt habe  

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier nette Mitfahrer/Mitfahrerinnen aus der Region finden für regelmäßige Touren oder Fahrten nach Osternohe, Gaiskopf, Samerberg und Co.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## M4xxis (23. August 2019)

Push. Noch aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 306952 (30. August 2019)

M4xxis schrieb:


> Push. Noch aktuell



Es gibt eine Whats App Gruppe für gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Kannst mir deine Nummer schicken


----------



## jens d. (26. November 2019)

Ich ziehe im März/April 2020 nach Regensburg und suche ebenfalls Leute für gemeinsame Feierabendrunden oder Wochenendausfahrten. Leider scheint es hier im Forum wenig Threads dazu zu geben, gibt es andere Kommunikationsmittel und -wege?


----------



## hector2hectic (4. Juli 2020)

Servus Tom, 

ich suche ebenfalls Leute aus der Umgebung zum fahren. 
Ich komme aus Abensberg und fahre aktuell in Kelheim und in Regensburg. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour. 
Grüße, 
Kevin


----------



## Stumpimario (4. Juli 2020)

Wir sind hier am Arbeiten
					

Zur Zeit machen wir hier ein Re-Design / Update auf der Seite. Das kann noch etwas dauern!. Informationen zu unseren Veranstaltungen sind weiterhin über Facebook und/oder Instagram zu finden. Facebook - Instagram Bei weiteren Fragen, Anregungen, Kritiken und mehr?, könnt Ihr uns auch per E-Mail...




					www.dimb-ig-regensburg.de


----------



## Sambertrides (12. Juli 2020)

Servus Jungs,komme aus Niederbayern.Bin am Wochenende immer im Bikepark Geißkopf unterwegs. Suche weitere Mitstreiter falls jemand Bock hat.Auch für Besuche anderer Bikeparks wäre ich zu haben 

Grüße
Sam


----------

